# chickens and how long can you leave them



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey 

my father in law is being a pain and has decided he now no longer want the chickens in the garden 

we have a bit of land and was thinking of moving them to it but it a bit of a treck away form are house do they need to be checked every day ect they prob would be any way but wanted to check 

my other half would build a massive run ect for them and coop

any help or advice would be great as dont really want to rehome them as would be the 4 home and we love them


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO at least once or twice a day, and i'd say a bit more at this time of the year when mr fox is looking for an easy meal.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

well you need to feed and water them daily - you shouldnt leave extra food out as it will attract rats

I would also suggest that they are shut in at night - in which case once to let them out and once to shut them in


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine have a house with attached run and i dont shut them up, just feed and water once a day.

is the place secure though? around here chickens are getting stolen from the allotments etc.....


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> is the place secure though? around here chickens are getting stolen from the allotments etc.....


Well I suppose Money`s tight and Christmas is just around the corner.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hardly justification to eat somones pet ffs? :bash:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Touchy.
I keep chickens but I wouldn`t class them as pets,they are for a purpose,no more no less.of all the animals that I keep the only true pet is a dog.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

colinm said:


> Touchy.
> I keep chickens but I wouldn`t class them as pets,they are for a purpose,no more no less.of all the animals that I keep the only true pet is a dog.


so you wouldnt object if someone stole some of them to eat at christmas as there to tight or too skint to buy one?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve been bought up with morals, and theft isnt on my list of hobbies and never will be :Na_Na_Na_Na:

my chickens arnt of a `useful` breed, therefore they are pets.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

It wasd a joke for heavens sake.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

course it was :whistling2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I am going to enjoy my turkey on Christmas Day !


----------



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well i prob wont have to move them till after Christmas 
The land and run should be secure with bit of work Which we are happy to do


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Whilst I feed and water mine each day,they are in an ark which I have put extra chicken wire on the sides and on the bottom.I leave mine to roost as and when they like.Doing it this way you can leave them for a couple of days.assuming that you give them plenty of food and water.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

colinm said:


> Whilst I feed and water mine each day,they are in an ark which I have put extra chicken wire on the sides and on the bottom.I leave mine to roost as and when they like.Doing it this way you can leave them for a couple of days.assuming that you give them plenty of food and water.



No, cause the LAW states YOU MUST CHECK once every 24 hours! 

THAT IS THE LAW. Anything less and you should have them taken off you.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> No, cause the LAW states YOU MUST CHECK once every 24 hours!
> 
> THAT IS THE LAW. Anything less and you should have them taken off you.


Why dont you go back to where you came from?Who are you to tell me ?You dont know the circumstances of my reply.I should think twice before you jump down someones throat.
There will be times when the op leaves them,that was the original question.,I was merely trying to help.


----------

